# Working on our fences!



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

As some of ya'll know, I don't have a lot of soil to stick posts in and high tensile fence wire is definitely out of the question in my goat area. Despite the rock, I often have grass that is actually *taller* than my goats in there  Now its spring, I've been kick started into finally getting to work on it because last week we went to see a great farm nearby about getting 2 Boer/Nubian/Sanaan doelings. Kidding starts in April and we'll be able to pick our gals beginning of May I believe the farm owner said. We went to look at some of her reserved kids to get an idea of what we were getting. It was a fantastic experience, so now I've been busily working to get one of my pastures open for the summer grasses not only for Cissy and Mione but also for our two new doelings coming!

This is my pasture fence started... I hope by the end of the weekend I should have most of the driveway fenceline up, at least the top rail and supports so we can start putting the rails on as we have them + my gate. The fence is probably about 5ft high, and will have 4 - 3" round rails on the inside and 2 on the outside + 4 or 5 lines of polyrope and bare wire electric on the inside. My dividing fencelines are going to be electric.










The calf-hut is a run-in shelter for them  Behind it is a boulder probably the size of a small man LOL..

And Cissy and Mione chillaxin' in their new goatie shed, they usually move to a pen behind the garage but today it was too cold. I need to brush them soon lol.










No, they didn't eat the insulation lol... the chickens did, its a little rough around the edges in there but it'll be getting a facelift this summer with a puckboard lower 4ft and ply on the upper walls, all painted nice.

I'll update as the fencing goes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool fence...love it... :thumb: :greengrin: 


You have pretty goats there.... :greengrin:


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

I always find Mione (the little one by the hay) is always leering at me when I take a photo LOL. 

You should have seen the little ones we saw the other day, a couple spotty sable babies...oh my! I sure hope there some coloured and interesting coats in their next batch


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

I love log fences. I wanted my hubby to build mine from fallen trees, but he wouldn't. I checked out your web site. I vaccation every year in Marmora at Booster Park. It's my "Happy Place" LOL You have such beautiful sights up there. Feels like going out West.


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Your soil sounds like mine here in OK. Love the fence I took down a bunch of cedars and am going to use some to make split rail. Just an idea for the lower part of your barn. Old pallets as long as they are clean you can find then cheap and the slats are 4 ft. Not sure if they are plentyfull up there.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

magilacudy said:


> I love log fences. I wanted my hubby to build mine from fallen trees, but he wouldn't. I checked out your web site. I vaccation every year in Marmora at Booster Park. It's my "Happy Place" LOL You have such beautiful sights up there. Feels like going out West.


That's so cool! lol.. well stop in sometime in the summer! We're actually Stirling-Rawdon, Bonarlaw... We have Marmora as our mailing address because they changed the way to rural mail delivery goes and took out a route. We're very loyal to Springbrook LOL. Its really funny how far people from Belleville thing we are, but in reality we're only 25 minutes away. I used to live in Bowmanville and it was like commuting to Whitby every day, people think nothing of it there.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh yes we visit all those towns every year. Great antique places. Corny story..cant believe I'm even going to tell it but... we have a 6 hour drive every year to get there and I had dozed off. I woke and asked my husband if we were almost there He pointed to the Whitby sign and said "Whitby (we'd be) almost there" Laughed so hard because it really was soooo corney. But we now have a framed pic of the Whitby sign in our living room :S LOL


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Cissy and Mione remind me of Teddy Bears. What breed are they? Nice choice of fencing. It fits in so well with the surrounding terrain/environment.

Deb Mc


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

magilacudy said:


> Oh yes we visit all those towns every year. Great antique places. Corny story..cant believe I'm even going to tell it but... we have a 6 hour drive every year to get there and I had dozed off. I woke and asked my husband if we were almost there He pointed to the Whitby sign and said "Whitby (we'd be) almost there" Laughed so hard because it really was soooo corney. But we now have a framed pic of the Whitby sign in our living room :S LOL


LOL thats hilarious. I used to live in Bowmanville, we moved here 3 years ago after owning horses in the Bowmanville area for about 7 years. There have been a few more openings of antique shops this year, looks like theres a new one in Campbellford by the fire station. The co-op in Madoc and Tweed are both closing, bankruptcy unfortunately and the V&S went last year in Madoc. But Stirling is doing amazing, theres even a bakery now!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

DebMc said:


> Cissy and Mione remind me of Teddy Bears.  What breed are they? Nice choice of fencing. It fits in so well with the surrounding terrain/environment.
> 
> Deb Mc


They're supposed to be Pygmy's, but there is some speculation that they could be Pygmy/Nigi crosses  Mione does have some dark markings on her head where her horns would be, and on her back too. They're more cream than white lol and they're super fluffy and wintery coated right now and super itchy because of it. I gotta brush them haha.

The fence also matches my horse pasture fencing... well part of it, part is also electric on posts..


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Great, sharp pics of your fence and of course your goats too. Well worth the hard work! :thumb:


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Campbellford...Mmmmm Chocolate Factory!!!


----------

